# Facocerume



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sono ancora basita.
Mi ha appena chiamata Mattia dicendomi;
-Rana ma lo sai cosa ho appena saputo?-
-...no. cos hai saputo?-
- la facocera e il suo compagno stanno cercando casa. -
- Beh, mi sembra normale. Ne ha trovato finalmente uno libero e con vent anni in meno quindi non vedo tutta sta stranezza.-
- Sai dove la stanno cercando?-
-Dove abitiamo noi?-
-Si.-



Ma secondo voi. Con tutti i paesi che ci sono in lombardia. Proprio dove abitiamo noi?
Devo ammettere di essere sconcertata.
E non poco.
Mah.


----------



## mic (1 Marzo 2014)

Felice convivenza...


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

non ho capito:sta tizia non si lava le orecchie?


----------



## Cattivik (1 Marzo 2014)

Se vuoi conosco una banda di motociclisti che sono proprio della tua zona... basta un fischio per fargli cambiare idea... e se non basta ci sono sempre io con la mia mazza... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva;bt9775 ha detto:
			
		

> non ho capito:sta tizia non si lava le orecchie?


Le orecchie non so, di certo non si depila le ascelle  e non ai fa manco le sopracciglia. Sinistra dura e pura. 



Paura fifissima la sinistra dura e pura e pelosa.

 Comunque appena vedo sventolare da un balcone la gigantografia del Che  su sfondo rosso ...so dove ha comprato casa.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2014)

mic;bt9774 ha detto:
			
		

> Felice convivenza...


Tu  mi stai diventando molto antipatico. Molto.
Dallo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Cattivik;bt9776 ha detto:
			
		

> Se vuoi conosco una banda di motociclisti che sono proprio della tua zona... basta un fischio per fargli cambiare idea... e se non basta ci sono sempre io con la mia mazza...
> 
> Cattivik


ma che sei compare a perplesso?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Tebe;bt9777 ha detto:
			
		

> Le orecchie non so, di certo non si depila le ascelle  e non ai fa manco le sopracciglia. Sinistra dura e pura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non si depila le ascelle ? Aiuto :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2014)

Tebe;bt9778 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu  mi stai diventando molto antipatico. Molto.
> Dallo.


Cazzo. Volevo scrivere Sallo non dallo.
:unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Come la facocera di Chedire, stronze dall'inizio alla fine.

Fregatene, sei superiore alla grande a lei.

Puoi sempre scoparle il compagno però.:up: Se merita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata;bt9782 ha detto:
			
		

> Come la facocera di Chedire, stronze dall'inizio alla fine.
> 
> Fregatene, sei superiore alla grande a lei.
> 
> *Puoi sempre scoparle il compagno *però.:up: Se merita.



ho pensato lo stesso...


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2014)

Tebe;bt9777 ha detto:
			
		

> Le orecchie non so, di certo non si depila le ascelle  e non ai fa manco le sopracciglia. Sinistra dura e pura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti prego dimmi che posso abbatterla nel modo più cruento


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

Tebe sono quiiii! Un fischio e arrivo....sul serio.tratterò
la tua facocera come se fosse la mia.Una garanzia! Cmq
se trovi l'occasione applica il consiglio di Disi perche non c'
è peggio per loro...


----------

